# Any additional cram-suggestions??



## pelotoner (Oct 18, 2007)

It appears only Wimp and I are taking Structural I.

Any suggestions for the test? What's the room like? Any food/gum allowed?

I heard we can only have one book on top of our desk at a time. Anything else?

Is it true that if I was drunk when I studied, I have to be drunk for the exam? :beerchug:


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 18, 2007)

pelotoner said:


> It appears only Wimp and I are taking Structural I.
> Any suggestions for the test? What's the room like? Any food/gum allowed?
> 
> I heard we can only have one book on top of our desk at a time. Anything else?
> ...


The exam is hard, but if you've been doing problems for a few months you should do just fine. They key to doing well on the Structural 1 is repetition.

As for the food or gum or the number of books on the table, you should check with your state or the yellow exam notice. Small food items and as many books as I wanted were ok for me.

The exam rooms are diffrent from state to state, but my room was a huge room with 300 people in it.

I'll take your last comment as a need for alcohol. Don't worry, you have 8 days left.

Good luck!


----------



## StructuralPoke (Oct 21, 2007)

I enjoyed the exam so much when I took it in April, I'm taking it again. So, I feel your pain. Don't get bogged down on any one question. I worked the exam straight through last time and didn't have any problem with teim. Some would say to find the easy ones and do them first -- I didn't want to "waste" the time sorting questions. And after getting beaten up by a couple of questions, it was nice to have an easy one show up out of the blue.


----------

